# FreeBSD 9.1 no CD Rom



## Understudy (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi,

I have FreeBSD 9.1 running on my Thinkpad T60p. I noticed that there is no /cdrom in the / directory. 

What is the best way for me to create it? 


```
root@Shibari:/ # uname -a
FreeBSD Shibari.brendhanhorne.com 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243826: Tue Dec  4 06:55:39 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

root@Shibari:/ # ls -a
.               backup          entropy         proc            tmp
..              backup2         etc             rescue          usb
.cshrc          bin             home            root            usr
.profile        boot            lib             sbin            var
.snap           compat          libexec         smb
.sujournal      dev             media           storage
COPYRIGHT       disk2           mnt             sys
```

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------



## fonz (Apr 15, 2013)

Understudy said:
			
		

> I noticed that there is no /cdrom in the / directory.
> 
> What is the best way for me to create it?


Using mkdir(1), I would imagine. You could also create /mnt/cdrom and make /cdrom a symlink to that.


----------



## Understudy (Apr 18, 2013)

How should I tie that in with /dev/cd0?


```
cd0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4247N 1.02> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
```

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------



## Beastie (Apr 18, 2013)

Are you asking how to mount it?
`# mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /cdrom` should do.

To be able to access media from your own user instead of root, you'll have to configure a few things first.
This Handbook section (check for localrules, vfs.usermount, etc.) explains how to do so for USB storage media, but it's the same principles for a CDROM.


----------

